# Medications from 1-800 PETMEDS.com



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone here ever used this online store for their dogs meds? If so, did you happen to get Interceptor from them? 

We got a warning from our vet that medications from 1-800 PETMEDS.com may be compromised either due to expired medications or medications that aren't stored properly. Have any of you ever had any issues with low-quality meds from this place?

Interceptor sure is a lot less expensive there that's for sure.

Thanks


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i cant believe no one else has responded. i would like to know as well. 

but i will say that it doesn't surprise me that your vet told you about the warnings. hey i would say the same if it was going to cause me to lose business.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Vets are full of CRAP! They tell you that so you'll buy from them and they can get kick-backs from the pet drug companies. This is just as big of a racket as the medical profession and the large drug companies. It's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!

They will tell you not to go buy Ivomec at the store for heartworm because it's "dangerous". Ya, if you give your dog the whole bottle! Or if you give it to a dog that already has heartworms. Duh! The reason they want you to buy the "Heartgaurd" crap from them at a mere $130 is so THEY can make money on the goofy, naive, gullible, uneducated public. Buy the Ivomec at IFA and you get four times the doses for about $40.

Put it this way, if 1-800 Petmeds was selling crappy meds and killing animals they would be out of business and under litigation so fast it would make your head spin. Don't worry about it. Buy the meds and save yourself a TON of money.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Vets are full of CRAP! They tell you that so you'll buy from them and they can get kick-backs from the pet drug companies. This is just as big of a racket as the medical profession and the large drug companies. It's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!
> 
> They will tell you not to go buy Ivomec at the store for heartworm because it's "dangerous". Ya, if you give your dog the whole bottle! Or if you give it to a dog that already has heartworms. Duh! The reason they want you to buy the "Heartgaurd" crap from them at a mere $130 is so THEY can make money on the goofy, naive, gullible, uneducated public. Buy the Ivomec at IFA and you get four times the doses for about $40.
> 
> Put it this way, if 1-800 Petmeds was selling crappy meds and killing animals they would be out of business and under litigation so fast it would make your head spin. Don't worry about it. Buy the meds and save yourself a TON of money.


Exactly Tex-o-bob. Nicely put. Haha


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife and I lust picked up our Jack Russel from the Vet. She had her annual dental done and had two little cysts removed. (she's old) The bill was broken down into several items one of which was some pain medication for a mere $30 WTF! I informed the tech behind the counter we didn't want pain meds and to take them off the bill. She squawked and whined and accused us of abuse if we didn't give our dog pain meds. I informed her that pain is that dogs bodys way of telling the dog to take it easy. Since we can't sit a dog down and have a conversation with them and tell them they need to be careful for a while so they don't tear the stitches out, we rely on pain to be that reminder. She looked at me as if I were from planet X and then adjusted the bill accordingly...The only reason people take pain meds is because we're pussies and we're stupid. Vets realize this and capitalize on our ignorance.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The only reason people take pain meds is because we're pussies and we're stupid.


And cause it makes us feel sooooo good......ah, morphine..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2nd2fu9i]The only reason people take pain meds is because we're pussies and we're stupid.


And cause it makes us feel sooooo good......ah, morphine.. [/quote:2nd2fu9i]

Ya, I know... *OOO* Better living through chemistry... _(O)_

I have a feeling after this heart surgery I'm gonna end up a junkie... :|


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Tex o bob I really like your attitude. I need to sit down with u over lunch and learn as much as I can.


----------

